# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Xinh Giúp đấu cảm biến quang

## hoahong102

Máy em tự nhiên hỏng thay dao tự động, mày mò thì thấy 2 con cảm biến quang, một phát một thu(con phát mã:Omron E3SAT31-L, Con thu E3SAT31-D)
Nó hoạt động như sau( đoán thui ko dám chắc 100%) 
2 con thu - phát nhìn nhau xuyên qua ổ dao( nếu ko có dao sẽ thấy nhau, có dao thì ko) con phát tạm ko quan tâm vì quyết định là ở con thu, 

có 3 đây ở con  Thu là: OUT, 24V, 0V.
- Nếu em đấu dây *OUT với 24V* thì cho phép 'pót' đưa dao về ổ (vì ổ dao trống con thu nhìn thấy con phát ) nhưng do nó không thấy có dao ở ổ nên nó không cho Pót giữ dao lao xuống cặp dao
- Nếu em đấu *OUT với 0v* thì pót xuống được nhưng dao ko thể về ổ ( vì nó tưởng có dao ở ổ)

*Túm lại:* out nối 24v= đóng rơle1, cắt rơle 2/////out nối 0v cắt rơle1 đóng rơle 2( theo em hiểu là thế, nhiệm vụ của cảm biến là ko có vật cản nối OUT với 24V, ngược lại có vật cản OUT tách khỏi 24v nối với 0v )
 bây giờ em có 2 con cảm biến vừa thu vừa phát mà ko biết nối thế nào cho nó hoạt động cao thủ xem ảnh chỉ giúp em(đấu cả ngày có mấy dây mà ko như ý)
*PS/* Ai có cảm biến quan đúng mã bán em với: *Omron E3SAT31-L, Con thu E3SAT31-D* em đoán hỏng con E3SAT31-L vì nó ko sáng con kia vẫn có đèn xanh
 CON vừa thu vừa phát em đang có

 con thu cũ

 con phát cũ

----------


## Mạch Việt

Đọc từ trên xuống dưới chưa hiểu ý bạn thế nào @@, bạn cần cảm biến hay cần hỏi đấu nối, hình như bạn đang hiểu sai cái gì đó @@
Nếu đấu nối thì bạn định đấu nối nó vào đâu ? (chưa thấy bạn nói ý này)

----------


## vietnamcnc

Coi trên cái cảm biến nó có Light ON và Dark ON, chuyển qua lại 2 chế độ này xem sao!

0v và 24v là cấp nguồn cho sensor nên phải nối thường trực.
Còn Output là tín hiệu ra theo trạng thái của cảm biến khi thấy và không thấy, 2 trạng thái này output sẽ lật qua mức logic ngược nhau, cái này nối về PLC của máy cnc để xử lý.

----------


## hoahong102

> Đọc từ trên xuống dưới chưa hiểu ý bạn thế nào @@, bạn cần cảm biến hay cần hỏi đấu nối, hình như bạn đang hiểu sai cái gì đó @@
> Nếu đấu nối thì bạn định đấu nối nó vào đâu ? (chưa thấy bạn nói ý này)


 1 em muốn cao thủ chỉ giúp có cách nào đấu cảm biến em đang có thay cho cái bị hỏng ko, vì 2 cái khác nhau
2 bác nào có cái giống cái em hỏng thì bán cho em

----------


## Mạch Việt

@hoahong102, 
Nhìn chung những cảm biến này (con thu) sẽ có 3 dây, 2 dây nguồn cho vào 12VDC hoặc 24VDC, còn 1 dây tín hiệu out ra thì đấu vào thiết bị của bạn.
Những cảm biến loại này có 2 kênh, loại kênh N mặc định chân tín hiệu Out ra khi ko có vật cản là 24VDC thì phải, nếu có vật cản thì chân out ra là 0VDC, còn loại kệnh P thì tín hiệu sẽ ngược lại kênh N.
Ý em là ko biết bác đấu cái cảm biến vào đâu hay thiết bị gì ấy  :Frown:

----------


## CNC FANUC

Ko có ý spam, nhưng theo em thì để thợ chuyên người ta làm cho, chắc bác sửa cho người ta chứ máy của bác thì bác cũng chẳng dám thực tập

----------


## hoahong102

1. máy em nên em mới dám đấy, máy người khác phá hỏng thì ngại hơn nhiều nên mới ko dám làm, thợ thì em có gọi thợ sài gòn, mà ông này đang bận sửa khắp miền bắc, mà quan trong phải mua được cảm biến chứ đến ko có đồ đi về thì tội
2. cái cảm biến của em là nó đưa ra 2 lệnh, một lệnh khi có vật cản và khi không có vật cản thì đưa ra lênh khác. 
_ví dụ dễ hiểu là có vật cản bật bóng đèn 1 tắt bóng đèn 2, không có vật cản tắt bóng đèn 1 bật bóng đèn 2 chứ ko phải chỉ đơn thuần bật tắt 1 bóng đèn_

*Ai biết cái cảm biến nào có thể thay thế chỉ giáo giúp em chỗ mua, em cảm ơn nhiều( em chưa tìm đựoc cái cảm biến giống cái đã hỏng )*

----------


## CNC FANUC

Cảm biến này cùng lắm là 3,4 day ,chẳng qua cũng chỉ on/off thôi chứ chẳng comand gì đâu, on/off cái gì là do plc quyết định, nếu đài dao của bác là loại pot nào T đó thì mới quan trọng chứ loại dao lung tung thì tắt chức năng đó đi cũng chẳng sao, còn cảm biến thì em có vài cái thay thế được chủ yếu là xem máy thiết kế như thế nào thôi, chức năng kiểm tra dao này chủ yếu trên máy ngang, ổ dao tuyệt đối, máy đứng dao tương đối thì ít gặp, máy này chắc sài fanuc từ 10-15A hoặc O(đoán mò)

----------


## hoahong102

thì em cung biết nó chỉ là điều kiện để plc lệnh cho pót, mà giờ là cần thay, tìm cái thay Cảm biến gốc đã hỏng có 3 dây OUT,  10-30v DC và 0v
con của em ikegai fanuc 18M, em cũng muốn tắt cái chức năng đấy đi cho xong mà ko biết cách đây, 
bạn cnc fanuc biết chỉ giúp, có khi nào phải tìm tháo PLC đi nạp lại ko, hay trong parameter có cách tắt???

----------


## CNC FANUC

Có cách , 18m càng dễ có điều em cũng pó tay,

----------


## hoahong102

nghịch mất mấy hôm giờ máy lăn ra ăn vạ, không biết sơ xuất chập 3 cái day 0V, OUT, 10-30V lại bị ngắt cái cp hay cầu chì nào mà giờ đỏ cả 3 đèn "NC PC CP" báo lỗi 52, CP2, CB3....ot,pc...gì gì toàn chữ nhật. tháo tủ bật tắt cp vẫn ổn
híc đã thế lần mò ra cái dây cảm biến phát bị đứt....giờ cảm biến có khẳ năng ổn thì lại bị cháy hoặc ngắt cái gì rồi....đúng là "chữa lợn què thành lợn mù"....đang ngồi chờ thợ mà ko biết đến bao giờ. 
*có cao thủ nào có cao kiến nào chỉ em*
thank

----------


## CNC FANUC

Chỉ ngại chỉ cho bác xong bác làm máy nó ko lên nữa mới tốn tiền nhiều (vụ này thường gặp nè)

----------


## hoahong102

xới! xá gì bác,máy mình, mình cứ vọc thoải mái hỏng mình chịu

----------


## CNC FANUC

Bác đọc hết dữ liệu rồi send cho em, em tim cho, chứ em cũng chẳng biết chỉ bác từ chỗ  nào

----------

